# The Answer Is Christ



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

I've heard the questions, seen blank expressions. Felt the pain that sin has caused. I've dealt with heartache, I've watched the hearts break of families who've suffered great loss. I've sometimes wondered about the stress we are under. I admit I've even asked why, but then I recall the answer to all of life's questions is Jesus Christ.
He is the Hope for the hopeless, the Water, the Giver of life. He is the Strength for the weary, Love for those cast aside. He gives rest to the restless, freedom from fear. When things seem impossible know that He's near. 
For all of the problems of life, the Answer is Christ.
You may be hurting, desperately searching for answers you can't seem to find. So many choices, wrestling with voices, looking for some peace of mind. Feeling the shame from past mistakes, as the tears fall from your eyes. Don't be discouraged, my friend take courage...your Answer is Jesus Christ !!!!!!!

Talley trio


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*Christ is the answer*

I totally agree with that! God has taught me that from experiences like those mentioned. Jesus Christ is definitely the answer!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

A very big AMEN!


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

...It is true that some preach Christ out of envy and rivalry but others out of goodwill. The latter do so in love, knowing that I am put here for the defense of the Gospel. The former preach Christ out of selfish ambition, not sincerely, supposing they can stir up trouble for me while I am in chains. But what does it matter? The important thing is that in every way, whether from false motives or true, Christ is preached. And because of this I rejoice. 
Philippians 1:15-18

For to me, to live is Christ, and to die is gain.
Philippians 1:21

Your attitude should be the same as that of Christ Jesus: Who, being in very nature God, did not consider equality with God something to be grasped, but made himself nothing, taking the very nature of a servant, being made in human likeness.
And being found in appearance as a man, he humbled himself and became obedient to death- even death on a cross.
Therefore God exaulted him to the highest place and gave him the name that is above every name, that at the name of Jesus every knee shall bow, in Heaven, and on earth, and under the earth, and every tongue confess, that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.
 Philippians 2:5-11

...just how can any one really say that Jesus is not God, just from this one passage from Philippians 2 ??? The Bible says it, I believe it....that settles it!!!
How sharp is His LIVING Word !!!!


----------

